# Morimoto H& HID Install



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Itd be plug into your drivers power wire for the low beam. The harness will replace the plugs your currently using. Un plug it from the ballast and plug the pin into the power and tape everything off. Run your harness and plug your plugs from the new harness into the ballasts. Tape the passenger plug off aswell as to not get any water/debris in it.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

When you are done make sure you post some pictures it'd be interesting to see them.


----------



## joewatson86 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey Rockhead, did you buy the H7 Morimoto elite HID kid with the H7 relay harness that matched the headlight or did you buy the H13 harness that matches the car?
I think your problem might be the harness and that it is for the H7 bulb and not the H13 OEM headlight socket which is used as the factory input from your diagram.
I have the H13 kit and it uses a motocontrol box, not the HD relay hit the you seem to have.


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

joewatson86 said:


> Hey Rockhead, did you buy the H7 Morimoto elite HID kid with the H7 relay harness that matched the headlight or did you buy the H13 harness that matches the car?
> I think your problem might be the harness and that it is for the H7 bulb and not the H13 OEM headlight socket which is used as the factory input from your diagram.
> I have the H13 kit and it uses a motocontrol box, not the HD relay hit the you seem to have.



Hey Joewatson86,
I did buy the H7 HID kit, the Winjet headlights are a dual bulb set up. In the middle of the night last night I figured out the OEM input issue. In my over-joyed state, I installed the headlights and ballasts and plugged the OEM input into the ballast, which is not technically wrong, the headlights work fine, but the OEM input was not designed to power the ballasts. Problem solved. 

Once I get some time next weekend, I will rerun the wiring and get some photos with an install write-up.


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

All right! So I finally finished the install of the Morimoto HID's. Let me get this out of the way, imo THEY LOOK GREAT! Check out my write up here:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/145-...43826-morimoto-hid-install-picture-heavy.html

Hit me up with any questions!


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

mr overkill, this picture is for you...


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Is the cutoff good?


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

Yeah I think the cut off is pretty good. It is definitely abrupt. There's light and then there is nothing.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Rockhead said:


> mr overkill, this picture is for you...
> 
> View attachment 169322


Nice cutoff.


----------



## hiupaus (Nov 18, 2015)

cruzinred92 said:


> Itd be plug into your drivers power wire for the low beam. The harness will replace the plugs your currently using. Un plug it from the ballast and plug the pin into the power and tape everything off. Run your harness and plug your plugs from the new harness into the ballasts. Tape the passenger plug off aswell as to not get any water/debris in it.


thanks for your information


----------

